# HSBC Bank statement issue



## heihaci (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi typical sods law my January statement hasn't come in by post and I need to send the documents very soon.I went into my local HSBC branch and told me they cannot stamp online statements. They printed out 6 months statement with the HSBC heading with a cover letter. The cover letter is a electronically signed saying it's a report of cleared debit and credit balances. The statement is printed on both sides of the paper in a different format from the postal statements and it says "duplicate statement of accounts". Will the ECO accept this?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

My Bank,not HSBC, certified every screen printed statement.
If you have an Account Manager, speak to them and just say the Statements are required by a Government Dept and must be certified.


----------



## heihaci (Dec 30, 2015)

They refusing to this and saying these statements are sufficient for visas


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

heihaci said:


> They refusing to this and saying these statements are sufficient for visas


Insist on a properly signed letter to that effect.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If they're printed at the branch with their letterhead, the statements are original and don't need to be signed


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

yh i went to hsbc and its a disappointment that they dont stamp or sign it... but the duplicate copy shouldnt be a problem
they are like originals..but its hard coz u need the lasted as possible...but will the print out from the hsbc branch do???


----------



## domgen (Aug 18, 2015)

HI
I had similar problem. I printed my final statement at branch asked for cover letter confirming authenticity but they only stamp apparently. so I just sent it stamped. fingers crossed.
I attached a note sticker advising that it has been printed at branch and bank were unwilling to provide cover letter.


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

my hsbc branch dont even stamp it


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Same happened to me but Royal Bank of Scotland. They no longer sign or stamp bank statements. They did print them out on letterhead and added a letter (just to make me happy).


----------

